# 30 gal oscar cichlid tank



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

newly set up 30 gallon tank. i have a albino oscar tiger oscar,
blood parrot cichlid, jack dempsey, and rubber lip pleco
( stays smallish...i hope :lol: ) ill keep you updated. if you 
have any tips, or discussions that i should refer to. go ahead
and tell about your fish or your tank. ill be happy to talk about 
your tank . and mabey give you some advice. :fish:

i was wondering if there is a way to breed feeder goldfish, if you
have a way and can tell me thatd be great


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

not sure if u know but just like to mention that every fish except the pleco will get too big for that tank fast especially the oscar. u need to get a 100+ gallon tank for that mix to work im sure u probably dont wanna hear this.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, the oscar needs a 55 bare minimum (bare tank), the JD needs a 55 bare minimum (alone), the BP needs 45+. Together, these fish need to be in a 125... Take them back and get a pair of smaller cichlids (firemouths, kribs, rams)


----------



## TheFishFactory (Jan 28, 2010)

albin00scar21 said:


> newly set up 30 gallon tank. i have a albino oscar tiger oscar,
> blood parrot cichlid, jack dempsey, and rubber lip pleco
> ( stays smallish...i hope :lol: ) ill keep you updated. if you
> have any tips, or discussions that i should refer to. go ahead
> ...


 :roll: got to be a wind-up :roll:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

wow 30 only?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> wow 30 only?


My response too... take all of them back please


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have to dis agree with you. my friend has a 29 gallon tank w/ 2 oscars and a dempsey they had it 2-3 years they fine. so i dont know.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

albin00scar21 said:


> i have to dis agree with you. my friend has a 29 gallon tank w/ 2 oscars and a dempsey they had it 2-3 years they fine. so i dont know.


You will have to disagree with pretty much every members of this forum.


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

well ill see if i can get it worked out... thx guys

is there a way to breed live oscar food??? preferably best kind of guppy


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

albin00scar21 said:


> i have to dis agree with you. my friend has a 29 gallon tank w/ 2 oscars and a dempsey they had it 2-3 years they fine. so i dont know.


And I bet the fish in the 29 are probably stunted, or unhappy.

Just my two cents, would you want to live in a hall closet your whole life? You could, but would it be nice?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

yes they will be very unhappy shortened lifespan even an a 125 its pushing it because oscar get huge if happy they get 16in possibly bigger and if ur overcrowding a tank it can have a shortened lifespan just would reccomend what ur doing at all ull have very unhappy fish and some deaths


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

typo wouldnt reccomend what ur doing


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

by worked out i meant try not to overcrowed btw...

wat would you recommend for a 29 gal. 24''L x 12''W i think around 16''H i have a 10 gallon to raise feeder guppies in. would a dempsey and a parrot be good?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

probably 1 parrot and a convict and the pleco but not sure how they mix


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't put a parrot with a convict in a tank that small...

Just do the parrot and a bristlenose or rubberlip pleco


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

wat kind of live food do u recommend for an albino oscar to help keep healthy and happy?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

crickets if you are going to feed live food, but the crickets cannot be the staple to their diet.

Do pellet food as the mainstay of their diet, and feed a cricket or 2 once a week as a "treat"...

Don't feed feeder fish, as they are nutritionally useless for the oscar


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

how fast do oscars grow....1" a month? :-?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

albin00scar21 said:


> by worked out i meant try not to overcrowed btw...
> 
> wat would you recommend for a 29 gal. 24''L x 12''W i think around 16''H i have a 10 gallon to raise feeder guppies in. would a dempsey and a parrot be good?


A 30 gallon with 2 oscars and a JD is over-crowded no matter who you are. There are two new world cichlids that could be considered parrots and I believe 1 African. I wouldn't consider any of them appropriate for a 30 gallon tank. You need to find a species you like that reaches no more than 6 inches as adults. Convict are a great choice for beginners.

Oscar aren't really piscivorous. They do occasionally eat fish when the opportunity presents itself, but they are too slow and clumsy to be good hunters. They are more likely to feed on crustaceans and insects.

If you do get an oscar in a 55/75 gallon or larger. You conficts will produce plenty of fry to feed your oscar on occasion.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, providing water conditions are good and the tank is big enough

Here's my oscar from when I got him around september at .5"










Here he is now pushing 3.5"










Mine is growing around .75" a month, close enough :thumb:


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks chubbs. btw i saw your tank vid... sweet setup, looking good


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

do you test water parameters Ammonia and Nitrites/Nitrates will be and probably already are through the roof.

You're fish will have disease/ aggression/ and eventually die. I have a 90 and plan on only getting 1 oscar and 4 silver dollars. That's it..maybe 5 silver dollars and that would be with 405 fluval and an aquaclear 50 HOB as added filtration. whats your filtration?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you post pics of this 30 gallon Please!!!!


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

i did something very similar to this when i started out. Had an oscar and a pair of convicts in a 35gal. The cons started to breed so the oscar got stressed out and battered. As a result of this, and it being almost impossible to keep the water clean, his immune system suffered and he fell victim to hole in the head.

Learn from our(my) mistakes. Stock appropriately sized fish.


----------

